# samba seemingly causing network crashes (maybe)



## wonslung (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a central media server and a bunch of htpc attacked to the network at home.  I was using linux 2.6.16 and mdadm raid5 +xfs

I recently upgraded to freebsd 7.2 amd64 with ZFS because i wanted the advanced features and i was impressed with all the things i heard about it's speed.

I finally got it all set up but now something strange is happening and the only thing different is the server.

It seems when i use samba to stream video to the htpcs, if i pause the video, the network interface on the CLIENT machine crashes and won't reconnect without a reboot....i guess it COULD be a coincidence but it seems to be related somehow...any help would be very helpful.  

On a lighter note, If i can get XBMC to run on freebsd (i hear it does now) i can try switching the client machines to freebsd as well (currently they run a modified debian system)

so is this something that could be caused by the samba/freebsd server?


----------

